# Septimus Heap series



## Cheryl (Sep 9, 2011)

Has anyone here read the Septimus Heap series (Magyk, Darke, Flyte, Physik...). I've read the first book and it's pretty interesting. It's really for children though but it's entertaining and I actually really enjoy reading young adult fantasy books. Anyone else here read it? Should I continue with the series?


----------



## Shadoe (Sep 9, 2011)

I've read the first one and enjoyed it. Though I was annoyed with the dimensions of the book. What is it about kids' and YA books that makes the publisher decide they can't use standard book dimensions so the thing can fit on the self with the other books?


----------



## myrddin173 (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes.  Is that enough Yes's? I really do love this series though I haven't gotten Darke yet.  Its funny light-hearted and I like they way they are written.  Among all my book series they are among the most read because when ever I read something dark and depressing I read these and I'm back to normal.


----------



## Angharad (Sep 9, 2011)

I bought the first 3 for my daughter and she enjoyed them.  I haven't read them yet, but plan to.  I actually mostly read YA fantasy because that is what I like to write.  Or conversely, it may be that I like to write it because I like to read it.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm so excited to read the next books then! Yes I agree the first book was really light and easy to read! I finished it in 3 hours with breaks while waiting for a date in a coffee shop. And I also agree Shadoe, the dimensions are pretty annoying. It's not at all uniform with the other books on my bookshelf and it makes me feel a bit weird about it :-|


----------

